# I would like a few suggestions



## CMKZati (Aug 29, 2011)

New to the forums but have already spent a good deal of time looking at other posts about tires, and what people suggest for different types of riders. I know my type of ride is rather similar to others but maybe it differs enough to spark different suggestions than the other posts.

07 BF 650. I mostly ride trails that are laden with sticks, logs and the likes but I created a trail the other day that allows me to cross a creek for a little added excitement. but in order to get to that trail, i have to drive on the road for a little bit, not long, only about 1/4 mile one way.

so i'm looking for something that would perform well on trails, especially ones with a lot of rocks for when i take my bike out to WV, but then also be able to cross creeks/shallow mud pits with no problems and not wear to quickly from being on the road rather often.

thank in advance for any and all suggestions.


----------



## CMKZati (Aug 29, 2011)

btw, i am currently running on stock dunlops, don't remember the exact model of the tire as I just recently purchased my quad, but the tires on it have shown no signs of not being able to handle the aforementioned terrains.

also, it would be good for the suggested tires to hold their own in snow since MD has been being hit hard with snow in the past few years, and with that in mind, I plan to ride a lot when it snows again.

thx again


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Radial Big Horns. > which, is probably what we suggested in all those other threads you read,  asking the same question


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Everyone on here will give you a different opinion on this ....So I will start with mine , ITP 589's . The best all around tire i ever had , over 3000 miles I traded them to a buddie and he has put over 1000 miles and still have plenty of life left


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

Bighorns for sure if mud is not your thing. but they excel on the trails and on rocky terain great treadwear also... As for snow ive use my bike to ice fish and plow here for the last 2 years. No complaints at all. I just find them poor in the mud.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Itp xtr are a great all around tire had a set on my brute for a year and have been on my wife's Honda for the past 2 years.


----------



## CMKZati (Aug 29, 2011)

hmm, thanks for the input. my search should be a lot easier now. I guess it comes down to pricing especially on tire and wheel packages at this point.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well we can help ya w/ that too!! Give www.MudThrowers.com a shout they have decent prices, and are the BEST (IMO) in customer service.

B&C Racing also has smoking deals on tire/rim combo's. & Are also Very good people to deal with. You wont go wrong with either of them, and both of them can be contacted here through the forum.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Mudthrowers FTW !!


----------



## CMKZati (Aug 29, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Well we can help ya w/ that too!! Give www.MudThrowers.com a shout they have decent prices, and are the BEST (IMO) in customer service.
> 
> B&C Racing also has smoking deals on tire/rim combo's. & Are also Very good people to deal with. You wont go wrong with either of them, and both of them can be contacted here through the forum.


I was looking at the mudthrowers site yesterday for the first time and forgot to write down what the site was called. I agree, they do seem to have some pretty fair prices.

thanks


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

You should look at the MOTO MTC's if you like the Bighorn










Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMKZati (Aug 29, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> You should look at the MOTO MTC's if you like the Bighorn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm not bad. these seem like they may get the job done. under what conditions have you noticed that these tires don't perform all that well?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I haven't found anything yet they don't do great in. Im not saying that they don't have their week point I just haven't found it yet the only reason im getting rid of mine is cause I want something taller and the MOTO MTC's in the 28's wont be out til spring but bet your butt I will have a set when they do. Again these are a great tire for about anything an awesome all terrain tire now granted they're not going to do like a Back or Law in the deep mud but I trail ride mostly and ride the creeks and they're great in the water and rocks and as long as the mud isn't butt deep they do great in mud too. They wear like iron I don't think you can wear them out.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMKZati (Aug 29, 2011)

Well where did you happen to find them for sale? I've checked out a few sites to no avail.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

ITP 589 M/S (Mud/Snow) FTW I do the same rideing here in Maine that you discribe. They last and last. Paved and dirt roads, mud, snow, trails, rocks, logs, everything. Since I got these (used with 80% tread left) I use 4x4 5 to 10% of the time now. As with stock tires 25 to 30%. Mostly cause I kept breaking traction. IMO you wouldn't be disapointed.


----------



## littlebrute (Aug 7, 2011)

xtr's are good off road but you dont want to go to fast on hard ground. They will shack your arms off at about 35 to 40 mph.


----------



## littlebrute (Aug 7, 2011)

* shake


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

littlebrute said:


> xtr's are good off road but you dont want to go to fast on hard ground. They will shack your arms off at about 35 to 40 mph.


Boy I'll second that...and that's putting it lightly too....lol


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Outlaw MST's shake a bit, till you hit 50 then they plane out like the trim on a boat....floating down the trail....


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i love my 29.5 swamp lights.. they seem to be an all around good tire and they do pretty good in the butt deep mud i ride in 75% of the time.. just sayin..


----------



## CMKZati (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks guy. not sure when I'll be pullin the trigger on picking a wheel yet, but it'll def be after I get my ride runnin again and once the stocks wear out. I'll probably save enough tread on them though to have as back ups should I puncture/bust a tire sometime in the future. keep making suggestions though since I haven't made a decision yet. plus someone else may find this thread useful one day.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

One of the sponsors on here has the MOTO MTC's B&C Racing

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMKZati (Aug 29, 2011)

found it. they seem to only come in 14's though and I'm thinkin about just keeping my stock wheels/rims for now.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea MOTO MTC's are 14's only

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

